# Shrimp and Scallop Casserole



## bbe (Dec 10, 2008)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Aunt Pam?s Seafood Casserole<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">½ cup salted butter<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">8 oz. cream cheese, cubed<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">2 tbs. butter<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">2 lbs. shrimp peeled and deveined<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">1 lb. bay scallops<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">2 cups Cajun holy trinity (onion, bell pepper and celery)<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Can sliced mushrooms<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">1 can cream of shrimp soup<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">8 oz. shredded cheddar cheese<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">1 tbs. garlic powder<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">1 tbs Slap your Mama seasonings or more if you like it spicier <o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">2 cups shredded Velveeta cheese<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">8 oz. small shell pasta prepared as directed<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">In a heavy sauce pan, melt ½ cup of butter and cream cheese. Stir over low heat until cream cheese is melted. In a separate pan melt 2 tbs butter and sauté the holy trinity until the vegetables are limp then add the shrimp, scallops, mushrooms and seasonings. Continue cooking until the shrimp are pink, 3-4 more minutes. Drain the excess liquid into the pot where you are going to cook the pasta. Add the melted cream cheese, soup, cheddar cheese, and cooked pasta to the shrimp mixture and stir well. Put it in a greased casserole and top with the Velveeta. Bake at 350 degree oven for 30-45 minutes or until bubbly. You can use cooked salad shrimp, just thaw and stir into the cheese mixture. Yield 8-10 servings. It freezes well and can be made the night before.<o></o>


----------



## Lost Angel (Jan 10, 2009)

Sounds yummy...and simple.


----------



## Waverunnr99 (Mar 5, 2009)

Wow! Sounds wonderful! I once made a seafood lasagna with crab and shrimp in the ricotta> It's just like regular lasagna otherwise with a nice twist.


----------

